# Is doggy smell true for all Golden's?



## Brady's mom

I noticed Brady started smelling better when we switched from his breeder's food (Royal Canin) to Natural Balance. It might've just been coincidental, but still, it was something we noticed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I could very well be immune to the eau de doggie but I rarely bathe Oakly and I don't pick up any doggy odor. He is a big lap dog so my face is in his fur all the time. I think frequent brushing helps a great deal with the doggie smell. I don't know if it is a fact but I heard once that the doggie smell comes from dead hair. Dogs that like to sleep in fresh dirt do seem to get that doggie smell.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

My first golden had doggie smell but I realized after she passed away that she was probably reacting to the corn in her dog food...Pedigree has corn as a first ingredient!! She smelled like "popcorn B.O." :uhoh: She also used to get a bath at least once a month and still smelled.

The goldens that I have now, two 2 yr olds and a 9 mo old, have never had a bath and don't smell at all, also their fur is nice and soft and clean feeling. I think that a good quality food, without all of the extra grains that is in some of the foods, is the reason that they have no "popcorn B.O" or "Freito feet"...:


----------



## Gwen

I honestly don't have any odour problems with my guys & I'm not one who regularly bathes them either. I agree that regular brushing and making sure that all matting is removed will make a HUGE difference. The only thing smelly about my guys is right after they eat as I feed them salmon with their dry foods - now that's gross!!!! (but worth the temporary bad breathe when you see their coats!!!) 

Another hint: Make sure that you wash your GD's bedding regularly the same as you do yours! That will make another HUGE difference!


----------



## Pointgold

Check her ears. Ears tend to be smelly if not kept very clean and dry.


----------



## Celeigh

Fergus has that sweet puppy smell until very recently (he's 22 weeks). I notice when he plays with other dogs like at the dog park or with my paren't dog, he ends up stinkier - but I think that has more to do with the dirt and water he plays in. Wet dog (even clean wet dog) is a very distinctive smell. And wet not-so-clean dog is the pits. Brushing helps (and PG is right - check the ears for infection). Otherwise you might try a different food after this bag is gone. Iams and Science Diet aren't the greatest as far as ingredients go, despite all the vet recommendations. 14 weeks seems a little young in my opinion to be truly stinky, unless he's rolling in something icky, which they love to do. Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MILLIESMOM

_Both Millie and Pearl are in our laps all the time. The only time Millie has a smell is if she gets muddy. Cheap or poorly made food can give them a smell too though. _


----------



## MisterBailey

Bailey stunk REALLY bad when I tried feeding him Nutrience! As soon as I put him back on Nutra, the smell was gone, so his was definitely food related. He sometimes smells icky after playing with other dogs at the dog park.


----------



## shannon

katie will be 2 in march, no bad breath.


----------



## Sunny Delight

That's a tough one.... I, of course, think the dogs smell wonderful!! I could breath in Sunny's fur all day? My mother in law "loves" to comment on how they smell "doggy" after they've been in the pool... I just think they smell like doggy dipped in chlorine! 

Cathy, honestly, not one bath for either of them?? I barely do it also, but there have been occasions when it was a MUST, like when they both were in the yard for about 5 minutes, and came in appearing to be covered in mud, but from the stench, I'd say it surely wasn't mud!! That was the worst!! Lather, rinse, repeat, and STILL certain areas were still pungent from deer poop!! 

After a hike and swim in creeks and streams, the car definitely smells "woodsy", so I keep a strong deodorizer in there that will cover up ANYthing! Then when I get home, I just throw 'em in the pool (not literally!) Sometimes in the summer, I keep shampoo out by the pool and will fill my hand and lather them and let it come off with a few jumps and swims. 

My dogfood has no corn in it either, but we definitely got some Frito feet goin' on! I guess you either love it or hate it? Like puppy breath?

And Pointgold makes a good point about ear cleanliness/dryness. And teeth for slightly older dogs... but your's is still a pup, one whose puppy breath has faded () but I'm sure the teeth themselves are totally fine.

The gas....well.... I can pretty much count on smellier dogs if they've had something rich, like raw wing pieces (Sunny practically cleared everyone out of the room with the huge projection TV at the Superbowl!!) or a bit too much rawhide...:uhoh:


----------



## Taz Monkey

I would change to a high quality food.Mine are all on super premiums and none have a doggy smell. When they ate things like Eukanuba and Science Diet, they did have a distinct smell to them. It disappeared a few weeks after being on a good food. And I rarely bathe. My beagle mix gets maybe 4 baths a year, same with my lab mix, and my golden gets one every few months, just because she likes to get dirty, my other 2 don't.


----------



## Ardeagold

When puppies are losing their teeth, their breath can really smell bad. It's from the blood that sometimes settles in their mouths from cutting teeth. 

Other than that, unless one is on a diet that doesn't agree with him/her (or a fish based diet which is NOT recommended for puppies), or if they're sick, I've never noticed a routine odor.

Yes...wet dog will always smell like wet dog. Clean wet dog does smell better...but still.

Science Diet does have some new formulas, but I feed ours a much higher quality food, and haven't ever had any of them smell "stinky". Perhaps it's the food?

Ours rarely get bathed, except for the show Newfs.....but they do get brushed a lot!


----------



## jcasks

I am kind of a hygiene freak myself, so this has carried over a bit with how I take care of Tucker. 
He gets 2-3 baths a month. I clean his ears once a week and clip his nails once a week. I also give him DentaStix for his breath. 
I furminate him twice a month and brush him every other day. So in my opinion Tucker is very clean and smells good most of the time.


I feed him Purina ProPlan Chicken & Rice....is that considered a premium food?? It is what our breeder recommended and feeds all her goldens.


----------



## Pointgold

jcasks said:


> I am kind of a hygiene freak myself, so this has carried over a bit with how I take care of Tucker.
> He gets 2-3 baths a month. I clean his ears once a week and clip his nails once a week. I also give him DentaStix for his breath.
> I furminate him twice a month and brush him every other day. So in my opinion Tucker is very clean and smells good most of the time.
> 
> 
> I feed him Purina ProPlan Chicken & Rice....is that considered a premium food?? It is what our breeder recommended and feeds all her goldens.


 
I consider ProPlan to be a "premium" food and have fed it successfully for years.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Jazzy and Sunny get bathed about every month or so and they don't have a "doggy" smell at all. Jazzy is due for a bath right now and she still doesn't have an odor, just kinda smells dusty I guess, which may be due to all the drywall dust we have going on in our home right now. I think a good premium food without grains has a lot to do with it. My girls eat Canidae

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Chaucer and Mom

My experience is that it depends on the dog. My first golden didn't smell at all. Webster my last golden always smelled like a hamburger joint. You know that greasy smell. I had to put my face right into his fur to smell it; but it was always there. Now Chaucer and Garrett are on Eagle Pack Holistic. Chaucer doesn't smell and never has. Garrett definitely has a doggy odor he leaves behind. None of these smells has anything to do with teeth or ears.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Just happened to think of this.......

When Sunny was a puppy and we'd kiss her between her eyes we noticed the top of her head smelled like maple syrup!! As she matured the smell went away. When we got Jazzy she also had a faint maple syrup smell to the top of her head when she was little. Its, sadly gone now

Jazzys Mom


----------



## ShadowsParents

Ok I may be the odd one out here... I find that Golden puppies definitely have a stronger puppy smell than some other puppies I've been exposed. That said, my sister commented that MOST puppies "stink" in comparison to adult dogs. I can't disagree. 

If we don't run the vacuum 2x a week at minimum, I do notice a doggy smell. Mind you, I have a VERY sensitive nose for odors - good or bad. lol.

And I agree with SD - FRITO FEET come with the territory. Karen I used that term in front of my DH the other day and he laughed, he had never heard it, so he came over and sniffed their feet and agreed with me.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

I can't say I have ever had this problem with either of my boys and they only get bathed when needed, which isn't very often at all for big dogs.

I hope it gets better for you though.


----------



## Penny'smom

Interesting thread.

Penny usually has a very faint, pleasant doggie smell. But I really have to bury my face in her fur to smell it.

Other times a stronger odor seems to come and go by itself. She gets bathed only when she rolls in something stinky and brushed religiously: read: when the spirit moves me! LOL

She is going for a full grooming Friday...I told our groomer she needs a makeover. Oops, PENNY needs the makeover, not the groomer. She was bathed about a year ago with medicated shampoo for the jelly fish stings. 

We're leaving Saturday in the motorhome for a stay in Florida and I want her clean, fresh and gorgeous. She is again smelling stronger doggie...I think it has to do with the cold weather: she smells the strongest when it's bitter cold out. Less smelly when it's regular cold.


----------



## Ray Williams

*Dog Smell*

Kelso does not and has never smelled since we got him.
5 1/2 years ago.

We feed him Canidae for about 4 1/2 years now.

Absolutly no smell. I love to cuddle with him in bed or vise versa.

As for baths, I have never given him one intentionally, 
however we live on the Southern Oregon Coast where we get plenty of rain and he walks 5 times a day, rain or shine. More rain then shine.

So he in fact, he does get bathed quite often.

Just love our Kelso


----------



## bwoz

Jazzys Mom said:


> Just happened to think of this.......
> 
> When Sunny was a puppy and we'd kiss her between her eyes we noticed the top of her head smelled like maple syrup!! As she matured the smell went away. When we got Jazzy she also had a faint maple syrup smell to the top of her head when she was little. Its, sadly gone now
> 
> Jazzys Mom


It's funny you say that because I swear that Banner and my last two pups smelled like that! I am always saying "you smell like maple syrup" and I think my hubby thinks I'm crazy :bowl:. I wonder if it's something in the food because all three ate the same thing?


----------



## ShadowsParents

bwoz said:


> It's funny you say that because I swear that Banner and my last two pups smelled like that! I am always saying "you smell like maple syrup" and I think my hubby thinks I'm crazy :bowl:. I wonder if it's something in the food because all three ate the same thing?


It isn't just because our goldens are so darn sweet?????


----------



## Sunny Delight

bwoz said:


> It's funny you say that because I swear that Banner and my last two pups smelled like that! I am always saying "you smell like maple syrup" and I think my hubby thinks I'm crazy :bowl:. I wonder if it's something in the food because all three ate the same thing?


I swear one of my kids said that the other day about my Sunny! They say she has a "smell spot" on her head and the aromas vary. I also remember them saying it smelled like french fries! Weird!! But I wouldn't be surprised if it really was something that makes them smell that way... I mean it's pretty well known that puppy breath is a real thing (although I swear my hubby still doesn't believe me...) and Frito feet!!


----------



## bwoz

ShadowsParents said:


> It isn't just because our goldens are so darn sweet?????


I think so too, or I'm just craving pancakes!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Buffy is my sweet-smelling one. We've always thought, no matter what, that her hair has a sweet smell to it. Abby, though, is definitely different. She normally is a little "doggier" but we attribute it to the fact that she is just dirtier. Her biggest thrill is to go out in the yard and flop down on her back and just wallow - in anything, everything and even in just nothing. But even so, her smell is not bad, unless what she's rolled in & on is not pleasant. She is bathed more frequently than Buffy. Buffy only gets a bath once a year, even though she usually doesn't even need that (smell-wise).


----------



## AmbersDad

Hmmm interesting thread here. I bathe Amber once a week to once every two weeks depending on the weather. Mostly I do this due to having her at work with the kids so often(4 times a week is the avg) for therapy with families...etc so having her exceptionally clean really means alot(especially after having lots and lots of kids either kissing her head or crying on her during therapy). I use an oatmeal based shampoo that has a light vanilla smell to it so it's not often I notice her natural smell in a negative way. I have found that she has a slight doggy(this smell is particular to goldens) smell which is not entirely unpleasant during the summer after a day or two of vigorous outside activities. After reading this thread though I started really taking notice of the slight smell she eminates from the spot on the front of her head and I'll be darned if it didn't have that sweet sugary(maybe light maple syrup?) smell that others have suggested! I was personally amazed and had tohave my wife verify I wasn't just convincing myself this smell was present and sure enough she figured out the smell on her own as well. I don't know what to make of that now lol! If anyone has an explaination for that I'd LOVE to hear it! 
On side note I am a tad confused about what is ocnsidered "premium" foods and what is considered "super premium" foods. We've been feeding her large breed puppy food by eukanuba. I know this is a premium type food as recommended and fed by our great breeder but what would be considered a super premium food? I know we pay a good price fo the eukanuba and I don't see many other foods that cost more when shopping for her food but i Would definately be interested in finding a super premium food for her if it's going to make a difference. BTW what would the differences be(other then price of course)?
Phil & Amber


----------



## Nezzy

i agree that the smell is depended on the food they eat, but sadly here in my country there is no big choise of foods. BooBoo stunk between 3 and 4 weeks old, but now he's fine, he eats the dog food that the vet said he should. 
he was very small when i adopted him, he was only 3 weeks old. sadly he's mom died just after she born him and his brothers. so at the first time he didn't ate dog food, but just milk and a little cheese. now he is doing all fine 

if your dog smell, always try to change the food. i also had german shepherd and had the same smelly troubles with him... xD


----------



## z&mom

Whoa, and I always thought my DH is crazy in love with Z cos he keeps insisting that she smells like his favorite food -- pancakes with maple syrup. 

Z gets a shower once every 2 months. Koda gets a shower every 4-5 weeks cos he really looks like he needs one, he is cream in color, and he looks really filthy and shaggy. I don't shower him because his body smells. But he does smell like wet dirty dog around his muzzle, cos of his long coat. They sleeps in the room (and on the bed) with us. I think the only time they really smell doggy is when they wrestle with each other, their drool and snort will be flying everywhere. We have a stinky doggy corner in the apartment, cos that is where they love to wrestle, thus the wall and floor really smell doggy.

Both dogs are taking Taste of the Wild.

My neighbor's dogs have very strong doggy stench, and we notice that it is from their ears. They are taking Solid Gold. My sis's schnauzer used to smell really bad for many years and no amount of showering helped. Until recently the vet prescribed him with Atarax (an antihistamine), the doggy stench is completely gone.


----------



## rajshreekarkeraapte

Even my Janhvi smells horrible sometimes. I did'nt realise it, b


----------



## rajshreekarkeraapte

Even my Janhvi smells horrible sometimes. I did'nt realise it, but my neighbour complains quite oftenly. I tried room fresheners, burning incense sticks, moping the floors with phenyl but in vain.


----------



## rajshreekarkeraapte

Even my Janhvi smells horrible sometimes. I did'nt realise it, but my neighbours complained quite often. I tried everything from moping the floors,spraying room fresheners, burning incense sticks etc, but the smell still lingers. I would like to know more about Hill's Science Diet. Wiii it work?


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

Pointgold said:


> Check her ears. Ears tend to be smelly if not kept very clean and dry.


Absolutely! And, if there are mats it's even worse!! Dirty ears can make your dog stink.


----------



## willie

Hi Guys, My name is Willie, I live in Athens Greece have just joined the forum and I have also just (about 1 month) become the proud mom of Nikki, our golden retriever. She does have the "wet smell". After reading the comments, I most certainly will change her diet (presently eat Hills) and see whether the doggy wet smell goes away. 
Now I would like to ask, is it normal for theirs nails to grow so quickly, as I find I have to cut them every so often. She is due for her last vacination in a couple of days time and I will discuss her "smell" and "nails" with the vet. We are fortunate that here in Greece we dont have heartwurm (to my knowledge) but we do have Kala-Zar, (Leishmania) which is caused by sandflies. She is to undergo a bloodtest at the end of summer to make sure that she is all clear. One thing I must say, looking back over the last two years, it seems that we had lost the ability to laugh, but since getting our little puppy, laughter is never far away. The things she gets into........


----------



## Adriennelane

I know this sounds crazy, but I love how Lucy smells on an ordinary day. She doesn't smell doggy at all. She smells nice, like Lucy. I'm as addicted to taking in a huge wiff when a hug her as I do when I hug a baby.

Now, when she's been outside a lot in either the heat, or especially if it's muddy, she don't smell so good. She NEVER smells good when she's wet, which she loves to be.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens

Shadows breath smells bad but thats due to her teeth. I never gave her raw bones to chew and that is a regret I have. She is 11 now and does like the raw bones. Wish I would have done it when she was young!
Our new pup gets raw bones to chew daily. I dont want to make that mistake again.
I also brush them daily. Shadow gets a bath once a month, thats perfect for her. Never had a hot spot either


----------



## Bogart'sMom

Bogart and ZsaZsa don't have an odor on them. I bathe them about every 3 months but they get brushed at least 1x a week. Bogart's coat is nice, ZsaZsa has a short coat anyway.
I always thought there is no smell because we live in a dry climate who knows.


----------



## sjtell

I am researching golden retrievers as a pet. My children have met a puppy that they have fell in love with, my sister, is getting one of the puppies and really wants us to get the brother. We are a working family, the dog will be left alone from 8:00 am to 2:30 most days, will the dog be o.k. on its own during those hours and how much do they shed?


----------



## akinr

Golden Retrievers shed ALOT! However, I have found that a weekly brushing with the furminator goes a long way to tone it down. 
I have left my golden alone for 5 hrs at a time. This is during the evenings, and always scheduled around his potty breaks. You could probably get a golden to manage within this time fame, but I think that it would be hard (IMO). However, I really think that a new puppy would not be able to be alone this long. They need to have time dedicated to them to get them potty trained, and this ususally requires regular potty breaks every couple of hours. Also, you would want to have your golden trained well in behavior if you plan to allow them to run loose in your home for this long.
My golden is still a puppy (6 months) so I am by no means an expert. Maybe some of the other members will be able to give you better advice. But I can't imagine having left Murphy alone during those first few months. He would have been a mess. Have you thought about doggy day care? Or maybe you can leave him with your sister during the day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

None of mine smell unless they have been outside running and playing in the heat. Then the Goldens and GSD stink, but the others never do.


----------



## Pointgold

:gotme: Dogs smell like dogs. There is no getting around it. And while some people may think they smell good, others may not. And while some people may think that their dogs do not stink, others may think that they do. Shoot, right now, mine smell like farm animals, having been out in the wet snow which has turned pretty much to mud in spots. They stink. Regular baths (like weekly...) will not only minimize odor but is also _good for their skin and coat _contrary to what you may have heard. Mine will be bathed tomorrow and they will smell nice for about a week and then need to be bathed again because they will be starting to smell again.


----------



## Willow52

Hank only smells bad when he's wet & muddy. Dog+wet+mud=stench. He gets a bath regularly, at least once a week, sometimes twice. There is just no getting around it during these wet winter months. Today my brother brought his lab over and took Hank along for a romp. Of course he came back full of mud so into the shower he went.


----------



## coppers-mom

My old guy had a lump a few months ago. After 4 trips to the vet we went to a specialist. They determined it was jsut an infection (whew!) and mentioned that he might have a skin infection since he smelled "yeasty". I felt so bad since I just thought he had a strong dog odor. My regular vet had not picked up on that even though we were there 4 times that month!
I got chlorhexadine shampoo from my vet and the strong odor went away and the lump finally cleared up. I think it kept getting reinfected from his skin infection.
So, she might not have a skin infection but the bottle of shampoo was $20 and it might be worth trying.


----------



## Debles

My boys do not smell bad, except in the summer humidity. I love the way they smell.


----------



## Bender

Ditto on the needing baths thing. My guys don't get bathed enough for me, I'd love to do them weekly but it's not so easy with carpet on the stairs to the tub. But I love how they feel when they are really clean, not just rinsed off. It usually takes about 45 minutes a dog to really scrub and rinse them down but it's totally worth it. Right now the boogers have been playing in the dog run in the snow/muck and are stinky, crusty and just not coming in the house today. They can hang out in the mudroom and be gross, except for Bender who is clean and fluffy still. Ick.

Lana


----------



## Pointgold

Zoom looks and smells like a yak right now... She LOVES it! :yuck:


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Einstein my 11 year old has a very bad doggy odour i can bath him one day then the next he smells real doggy again. This is just the way Einstein is he has had the bad doggy odour all hiss life.

Shelley on the other hand doesn't have much an odour at all even if she hasn't been bather for a month she still doesn't smell.


----------



## Jake's Dad

Jake only smells when he is wet. He usually has a sweet smell. Now, as for his breath some times...


----------



## Traz

I see several others mentioned it but I would suggest a food without corn/ cornmeal. I believe Hills Science Dieet still has corn. Fromm, Natural Balance, Acana, Origen, Merrick, All better choices. 
Our puppy use to have foul gas until I weaned him off the food he started on at the breeder. I use Fromm, much improved.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

unless i am use to it, i really do not smell a doggy smell with the girls, they are not bathed on any regular basis, however they are brushed once daily and the bedding is washed once weekly.


----------



## MillysMom

I bathe Milly every 2 weeks, and if I had the right set up I'd do it weekly! She smells fine for week one, but by the end of week two she starts to "smell like a dog."


----------



## willie

I had the same problem with the doggy smell. Also changed her food, the opposite of what you done from hills to the new one. One of the members wrote that they are usingthe FURminator which is a deshedding tool. I have been using it for the past two days, most impressed as it even removed fleas from the dog that I was unaware of. BUT I have also noticed that the smell is not that bad. So I want to ask the following, I have been brushing my dog for the past couple of months, BUT NOT REMOVING THE DEAD HAIR, (which by the way the FURminator does). is the dead hair perhaps not a cause of a smelly dog. I seem to think that a good brushing, removing all the dead hair does improve the smell of the dog.


----------



## willie

Oaklys Dad said:


> I could very well be immune to the eau de doggie but I rarely bathe Oakly and I don't pick up any doggy odor. He is a big lap dog so my face is in his fur all the time. I think frequent brushing helps a great deal with the doggie smell. I don't know if it is a fact but I heard once that the doggie smell comes from dead hair. Dogs that like to sleep in fresh dirt do seem to get that doggie smell.



I just posted a comment and asked this very same question. Is it perhaps not the dead hair that is causing the dog. Two days ago I invested in a FURminator, not sure if it actually thins out the fur, but it removed a lot of dead hair (plus fleas), not only did the fur take on a shine, Nikki looks cleaner, but the doggy smell has definately gone. I also changed her food from Hills to Eukanuba as I find that my dog poohs about 4 to 5 times a day and she is not eating excessively.


----------



## Martie

RILEY smells!!! We have recently switched him to Nutro Ultra in an effort to help with the smell. We are also using the furminator, but he still stinks. And his FEET- they smell like frito's corn chips. What can we do?


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I'm pretty sensitive to smells, and Sophie really doesn't have an "odor" at all. People comment that our house doesn't smell like dogs/cats at all. Depending on the dog she has played with, I have noticed a smell from their saliva on her, but it isn't her and a bath fixes it in no time! (and she is a lap dog and sleeps in bed with me, I'd know if she stunk!)

For the record, we feed a combo of Wellness Core and Wellness SuperMix 5, along with Wellness canned food. Thinking of switching to Honest Kitchen though..... (and feedback on that, good or bad would be appreciated!)


----------



## wabmorgan

My belated beloved Jean-luc use to get smelly.... mainly due to ear infections  

Junior...... he gets a little doggy smelling IF he hasn't had a bath in awhile.... but otherwise.... he never smells. 

I use to feed Jean-luc Purina.... I feed Junior Orijen. And heres a really odd thing.... Jean-luc would eat pop corn.... not that I gave it to him very often... but he would eat it. Junior won't even touch pop corn!!!!???!!!!


----------



## sjtell

Yes we defiantly have a doggy odor, he just smells like dog, my house smells like dog and he sheds like crazy, we just used the furminator, hopefully that will help. I have switch his food three times not due to the odor but to mushy stools. We have been feeding him natural brands with no fillers, we just switched to Blue Buffalo, the liver and Oatmeal and the first stool is hard and firm, but then there after they are very mushy. He is only four months old, is this normal?


----------



## Ranger

Ranger's coat was really oily when he was on Iams and, no surprise, he smelled like a dog. Since switching to better quality food, he's lost that oiliness and hardly smells at all. Certainly doesn't smell like a dog and he hasn't had a bath since last July when he came back from the groomer's smelling like flower bed! I'd take dog smell over perfume-y shampoo any day of the week.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Einstein my male has a really bad doggy odour doesn't matter what food he is on either. Shelley on the other hand doesn't really smell, she only smells when she hasn't been bathed in like 2-3 months.


----------



## kwiland

Winnie does not smell bad. But he has allergies, and when they bother him, he licks his skin and paws (it's how I know his allergies are bugging him). We mostly control his allergies with food, so usually he isn't licking himself. But, when he does lick, and his saliva dries on his paws and skin, THEN he smells terrible. Also, if he licks the sheets, blankets, or other fabric (he loves to lick things) then they smell like his saliva. So, Winnie doesn't smell, but his dried saliva sure does!


----------

